# Where to buy gun parts online?



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I've done a search on the subject, but came up empty handed. I'm looking for an online shop that sells parts for a S&W 651 revolver. It'd be nice if the shop had actual pictures of the parts they're selling and not just some description (I'm kinda a newbie when it comes to gun parts). I'm specifically looking for some wood grips, a new trigger and what I'm assuming is the hammer (part that you pull back with your thumb). If someone could recommend some sites, that would be great.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You look at Numrich? I've had pretty good luck finding stuff there that I can't find other places http://www.e-gunparts.com/


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Brownells

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/ns/sc...emid=525&m=15&mn=Smith+&model=J-Frame+650/651+

This link will take you to the parts drawing and list.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the sites guys. I'll see if I can find what I'm looking for there. Anyone else feel free to make anymore suggestions.


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*parts*

Midwayusa.com


----------

